# 5 sản phẩm hỗ trợ trị mụn lưng hiệu quả



## thuypham (13/6/18)

Mụn lưng khiến bạn mất tự tin khi diện những chiếc áo khoét lưng. Tuy nhiên, việc điều trị mụn lưng rất dễ dàng với những sản phẩm này.
Dù không ở khu vực “mặt tiền” thế nhưng mụn ở lưng vẫn khiến các chị em mất tự tin. Mụn lưng sẽ làm các nàng chẳng dám diện những áo khoét sâu, nhưng bộ bikini hấp dẫn.. Bên cạnh đó, loại mụn này gây mất thẩm mỹ, làn da trở nên sần sùi xấu xí. Thế nhưng, trị mụn lưng lại không quá khó khăn nếu bạn sử dụng các sản phẩm chuyên trị. Bảo đảm chỉ sau một thời gian, phần lưng sẽ trở nên mịn màng và quyến rũ.

*1. PELICAN FOR BACK MEDICATED SOAP*
Pelican là một thương hiệu đến từ Nhật Bản, nổi tiếng với những loại xà phồng trị thâm tay, nách và nhất là mụn lưng. Pelican For Back Medicated Soap có thành phần chính là than hoạt tính giúp thải độc, làm sạch làn da. Trước khi sử dụng, bạn nên cắt nhỏ thỏi xà phồng để tiết kiệm và dùng để tắm như xà phồng bình thường. Sau một thời gian, phần cồi mụn sẽ nhô lên và từ từ rơi ra khỏi da. Phần thâm mụn cũng được cải thiện. Bên cạnh đó, ngoài việc điều trị mụn lưng, sản phẩm còn có khả năng kháng viêm và chống thâm. Sau một thời gian kiên trì tắm với sản phẩm, màu sắc da sẽ được cải thiện, da cũng mềm mịn, mượt mà hơn nhiều lần.




*2. MARIO BADESCU A.H.A. BOTANICAL BODY SOAP*
Thành phần của Mario Badescu A.H.A. Botanical Body Soap có chứa chiết xuất xoài và bưởi giúp tẩy tế bào chết. Đồng thời, sản phẩm còn làm sạch da, giúp da trở nên mịn màng hơn trông thấy. Bên cạnh đó, Mario Badescu A.H.A. Botanical Body Soap rất thích hợp cho làn da nhạy cảm và những vùng da đang chịu đựng mẩn đỏ.




*3. BIORÉ PORE PENETRATING CHARCOAL BAR*
Nguyên nhân gây mụn chủ ý chính là lỗ chân lông tắc nghẽn do bã nhờn, bụi bẩn. Chính vì lý do này, làm thông thoáng lỗ chân lông là bươc quan trọng trong việc điều trị mụn lưng. Với sản phẩm Bioré Pore Penetrating Charcoal Bar, thành phần than hoạt tính sẽ lấy đi những bụi bẩn, mồ hôi và vi khuẩn gây ra mụn. Sau một thời gian sử dụng, bạn sẽ thấy phần lưng trở nên mịn màng, những vết tích của mụn lưng cũng dần biến mất.




*4. THE BODY SHOP TEA TREE BODY WASH*
Dòng sản phẩm tinh dầu tràm trà của The Body Shop đã quá đình đám. Dầu tràm trà có tác dụng vượt bật trong việc điều trị mụn, kháng viêm trong một thời gian ngắn. Với sản phẩm The Body Shop Tea Tree Body Wash, làn da sẽ được thanh lọc và được kháng khuẩn. Nếu sử dụng thường xuyên, mụn ở lưng sẽ dần dần biến mất, vùng da này cũng trở nên khoẻ mạnh hơn. Đây chắc chắn là sản phẩm trị mụn lưng bạn nên thử qua một lần trong đời.




*5. HUMANE BENZOYL PEROXIDE ACNE WASH*
Sản phẩm này có chứa 10% benzoyl peroxide, một trong những chất cực kỳ lợi hại trong việc điều tị mụn. Bên cạnh đó, Humane Benzoyl Peroxide Acne Wash không chứa hương nước hoa, chất hoá học như parabens, propylene glycol và sodium lauryl sulfate nên vọ cùng lành tính, không gây kích ứng. Chỉ sau vài tuần sử dụng loại sữa tắm này, vùng lưng sẽ trở nên mịn màng, các nốt mụn cũng chẳng còn thấy rõ.



​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

